
Ask HN: How do you visualise your business? - p0d
I work two days a week on my own business by myself. My main income is a SaaS product and I have a number of other projects including websites and apps (apis) which contribute to my income. The income currently fills the gap of being an employee 3 days a week.<p>I would be interested to hear about how folk visualise their business. What do you go back to remind yourself of what your business is about? I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;m talking about project management. The analogy of a map, rather than directions on how to get there, comes to mind.
======
tedmiston
Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but Superset [1] is a pretty cool
open source project for creating BI visualizations. You can create pretty much
any kind of chart type.

I think it's useful for monitoring both technical metrics and higher-level
business metrics like MRR.

[1]: [https://github.com/apache/incubator-
superset](https://github.com/apache/incubator-superset)

------
Jugurtha
Clayton Christensen (of "The Innovator's Dilemma"'s fame) co-authored the
following piece. The concept is "Job to be Done".

[https://hbr.org/2016/09/know-your-customers-jobs-to-be-
done](https://hbr.org/2016/09/know-your-customers-jobs-to-be-done)

~~~
p0d
Thanks, I’ll have a read.

